# Goat worming question



## EvaJoy (Mar 31, 2014)

The Durafend Safe Guard wormer I have says 2.5 mg per kg of body weight...  

my goat weighs approx 100 lbs....  


I need to know how much wormer in ounces to use.... HELP


----------



## hilarie (Mar 31, 2014)

100 # = 45.5 kg
2.5 mg X 45.5 kg = 114 mg

Get as close as you can to 114 mg.  A few more or less isn't critical.


----------



## EvaJoy (Mar 31, 2014)

114 mg of worming pellets

How much is that in ounces?>


----------



## EvaJoy (Mar 31, 2014)

.004 ounces....  that is only a couple pellets  I dont understand.  

I see where it says you give a 1000 lb horse 1 lb..... of wormer pellets

so that means that I would give 100 goat how much?   

Safe Guard wormer should have better directions


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 31, 2014)

Horses and goats have/need different ratios of dewormer. 

Can you get Safe Guard liquid drench for goats? We get a 125ML bottle for $16, you only need 1.3ML per 100lbs of the goat dewormer.  

What are you treating for? Tapes?


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2014)

Pelleted de-wormers really don't work well for goats. 

I would suggest getting Safe Guard liquid drench.  It is best used for tape worms.  If you're treating for a different type of worm then I would suggest a different de-wormer.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Mar 31, 2014)

I use tobacco as a wormer.


----------



## happy acres (Mar 31, 2014)

How do you use tobacco? What kind of tobacco? Chewing? Smoking? Pipe?


----------



## EvaJoy (Mar 31, 2014)

TSC for liquid drench?  Tobacco?


----------



## elevan (Mar 31, 2014)

EvaJoy said:


> TSC for liquid drench?


Yep, TSC should have it.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 1, 2014)

happy acres said:


> How do you use tobacco? What kind of tobacco? Chewing? Smoking? Pipe?





EvaJoy said:


> TSC for liquid drench?  Tobacco?



Cheap snuff mixed in their feed. Unless you grow some.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 5, 2014)

Tobacco is an old farmer's dewormer. My grandfather would feed our Tennessee Walking Horse a small brick of the old school plug-type tobacco that you had to cut a piece off to chew it. It was basically chewing tobacco put into a press and soaked with molasses. It was fairly hard. Our horse loved it. The thing about using tobacco as a dewormer is that tobacco has a natural chemical in it called Nicotinamide in it, this is where the Nicotine comes from but you would need to give such a high dose of Nicotinamide that it would be toxic to the internal parasites as well the animal being fed the tobacco. Basically, to give enough tobacco to kill the worms effectively, would nearly kill the goat, sheep, horse...etc. I got this info from a study I read.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 6, 2014)

goatboy1973 said:


> Tobacco is an old farmer's dewormer. My grandfather would feed our Tennessee Walking Horse a small brick of the old school plug-type tobacco that you had to cut a piece off to chew it. It was basically chewing tobacco put into a press and soaked with molasses. It was fairly hard. Our horse loved it. The thing about using tobacco as a dewormer is that tobacco has a natural chemical in it called Nicotinamide in it, this is where the Nicotine comes from but you would need to give such a high dose of Nicotinamide that it would be toxic to the internal parasites as well the animal being fed the tobacco. Basically, to give enough tobacco to kill the worms effectively, would nearly kill the goat, sheep, horse...etc. I got this info from a study I read.


 
I have used tobacco for a long time and it works.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 6, 2014)

Safeguard is a fairly "safe" dewormer but its effectiveness has waned greatly due to poor worming practices.  It is really important to make sure you _need_ to treat and then determine _what_ you need to treat.  Goats hosts a wide variety of parasites and they are not all treated in the same way.  Unless your goat has tapeworms, you are probably wasting you money on Safeguard and if your goats do have a different parasite, they will still have that parasite after treatment.

What type of parasite are you treating for?


----------

